# soft law



## Themis (Feb 2, 2011)

Ο ορισμός του soft law δίνεται ικανοποιητικά από τη Wikipedia:


> The term *"soft law"* refers to quasi-legal instruments which do not have any legally binding force, or whose binding force is somewhat "weaker" than the binding force of traditional law, often contrasted with soft law by being referred to as "hard law". Traditionally, the term "soft law" is associated with international law, although more recently it has been transferred to other branches of domestic law as well.


Εύκολα μπορούμε να βρούμε και άλλες διευκρινίσεις γύρω από την έννοια του soft law, π.χ. εδώ, εδώ και εδώ.

Η γουγλαναζήτηση για ελληνική απόδοση δίνει πληθώρα εκδοχών, π.χ. *προτρεπτικοί κανόνες* ή *ηθικοπολιτικοί κανόνες* σε διάκριση από τους επιτακτικούς κανόνες (hard law - βλ. εδώ), *"εύκαμπτοι" κανόνες* και *"εύκαμπτο" δίκαιο* (βλ. εδώ), *διατάξεις ελαστικού δικαίου* σε διάκριση από τις διατάξεις αυστηρού δικαίου (hard law - βλ. εδώ), μέσα διακυβέρνησης *μη νομοθετικά/χαλαρού δικαίου* (βλ. εδώ), *ήπιο δίκαιο* (βλ. εδώ), *χαλαρής νομικής δεσμευτικότητας* (βλ. εδώ). Η ελληνική απόδοση στην ΙΑΤΕ πάσχει: *ελαστική νομοθεσία* (όμως δεν είναι νομοθεσία), *ενδοτικό δίκαιο* (όμως δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτή την κλασική έννοια του ιδιωτικού δικαίου, όπου οι τιθέμενοι κανόνες ισχύουν by default, αλλά ενδίδουν -υποχωρούν- αν άλλα συνομολογήσουν τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη).

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση για την ελληνική απόδοση έγινε στο Translatum το 2007, η οποία κατέληξε στο *ήπιο δίκαιο* (προκειμένου να θυμίζει τον πρωτότυπο όρο, αλλά με την εύλογη ένσταση ότι μπορεί να θεωρηθεί πως χαρακτηρίζει το περιεχόμενο του κανόνα δικαίου και όχι τη δεσμευτικότητά του) και στους *μη δεσμευτικούς κανόνες* (είναι η μη δεσμευτική απόδοση που είχα χρησιμοποιήσει κι εγώ όταν μου τέθηκε το πρόβλημα).

Σήμερα όμως το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι η απόδοση του soft law. Απλώς βρήκα μια απόδοση που με ξένισε, και που φαίνεται να τη χρησιμοποιεί μόνο ένας συγκεκριμένος καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου, και μια αποσαφήνιση όσον αφορά το εσωτερικό δίκαιο η οποία με ξάφνιασε ευχάριστα. Θα ήθελα μάλιστα να σημειώσω ότι γίνεται και μια προσπάθεια απεμπλοκής της έννοιας από τους κανόνες αυτορρύθμισης και συρρύθμισης (αν δεν κάνω τραγικό λάθος, το "συν-" πάει στην Πολιτεία), προσπάθεια η οποία είναι, αν μη τι άλλο, αξιοπρόσεκτη. Οπότε επωφελήθηκα για να διαπιστώσω ότι το ζήτημα δεν είχε τεθεί στη Λεξιλογία, να κάνω μια συνοπτική εισαγωγή και να παραθέσω ένα απόσπασμα από το σύγγραμμα του καθηγητή της Νομικής Αθηνών Αντώνη Παντελή "Εγχειρίδιο Συνταγματικού Δικαίου", 2η έκδ., Λιβάνης 2007, σελ. 184:


> *Το φαινόμενο του άτονου δικαίου* - Από την εποχή των μεγάλων επαναστάσεων ο νόμος συνδέεται με τις δημοκρατικές κατακτήσεις, που υλοποιεί. Σήμερα, όμως, ο νόμος διέρχεται κρίση στα περισσότερα δημοκρατικά κράτη. Η νομοθετική υπερπαραγωγή με κείμενα δυσνόητα, δυσεφάρμοστα, "μιας χρήσεως" κλονίζει την εμπιστοσύνη των πολιτών στον νόμο.
> 
> Με τον όρο "άτονο δίκαιο (soft law)" νοούμε διατάξεις προθήκης, ασαφείς, χωρίς ρυθμιστικό περιεχόμενο. Ενίοτε δεν εφαρμόζονται, επειδή η εκτελεστική εξουσία αμελεί να εκδώσει τις αναγκαίες πράξεις. Πρόκειται, ίσως, για απλά διαφημιστικά μέσα των κυβερνώντων.
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

Εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε σε *μη δεσμευτικό δίκαιο* (χωρίς να είμαι ικανός να φανταστώ τους λόγους που θα ακύρωναν αυτή την απόδοση). Επίσης, αν *hard law* είναι κάτι σαν *αναγκαστικό δίκαιο*, γιατί όχι και *μη αναγκαστικό δίκαιο*;

(Και τώρα θα περιμένω τους νομομαθείς να μου τα καταρρίψουν.)


Αλλά το _άτονο_ δεν με συγκινεί. (Μου θυμίζει κακό λογοπαίγνιο για τη Microsoft.)


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2011)

Το άτονο με ξένισε. Με άλλα λόγια, αδυνατώ να φανταστώ πώς το φαντάστηκε - και με δαιμονίζει (όχι δαεμανίζει, εδώ ας μην τα συγχέουμε). Εγώ, όπως διευκρίνισα, είχα μιλήσει για μη δεσμευτικούς κανόνες όταν μου τέθηκε το ζήτημα. Μου άρεσε όμως το περιεχόμενο της όλης τοποθέτησης του ζητήματος, και επιπλέον εξεπλάγην που στη Λεξιλογία δεν είχε τεθεί το ζήτημα του soft law. Το είχα θεωρήσει τόσο ευνόητο που, όταν η αναζήτηση στη Λεξιλογία δεν μου επέστρεψε τίποτα, δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου. Κατά τα άλλα, το "μη αναγκαστικό" αποκλείεται ακριβώς επειδή το soft law *δεν *πρέπει να συγχέεται με το ενδοτικό δίκαιο. Εκτός βέβαια αν με βγάλει οφσάιντ ο Ρογήρος.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 2, 2011)

Τεράστιο θέμα ανοίξαμε (κι εγώ έχω σήμερα δουλειά... για πέντε ανθρώπους:)).

Εν συντομία: 
1. το κατά Παντελή άτονο δίκαιο ΔΕΝ ταυτίζεται με την κατά πολύ ευρύτερη έννοια του soft law. Θαρρώ κιόλας πως αφορά σχεδόν περιθωριακές όψεις του δευτέρου (δηλ. δημόσιο δίκαιο, κάτι λογικό λαμβανομένης υπόψη της ειδικότητας του καθηγητή).

2. Το "ενδοτικός" πρέπει να απορριφθεί (σωστά το σκέφτηκε ο Θέμης), διότι αυτός ο όρος δηλώνει κανονικότατες διατάξεις νόμου, τις οποίες οι συμβαλλόμενοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να τροποποιήσουν, αντικαταστήσουν με τη ρύθμιση της αρεσκείας τους κ.ο.κ.

3. Πρέπει ομοίως να απορρίψουμε αποδόσεις με το "ελαστικός", "εύκαμπτος" κ.λπ., διότι στην περίπτωση των ελαστικών κανόνων πάλι μιλάμε για *διατάξεις αναγκαστικού δικαίου οι οποίες διαφέρουν από τις παραδοσιακές ως προς τη δομή τους και όχι ως προς τον αναγκαστικό χαρακτήρα και τον βαθμό δεσμευτικότητας*. Ελαστικός είναι ένας κανόνας ιδιωτικού διεθνούς δικαίου που προβλέπει λ.χ. τρεις συνδέσμους αντί για έναν και ο δικαστής μπορεί να επιλέξει αυτόν που οδηγεί στο δίκαιο της έννομης τάξης η οποία συνδέεται στενότερα με την προς ρύθμιση σχέση. Κατ' εξοχήν ελαστικοί είναι στο ίδιο πεδίο και οι κανόνες που προβλέπουν την εφαρμογή του δικαίου που συνδέεται στενότερα με την έννομη σχέση, χωρίς καν να καθοδηγούν το δικαστήριο με συνδέσμους, έστω και μη δεσμευτικούς - κλασσικό και παλαιότατο παράδειγμα, το άρθρο 25 ΑΚ: "Οι ενοχές από σύμβαση ρυθμίζονται από το δίκαιο στο οποίο έχουν υποβληθεί τα μέρη. Αν δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο, εφαρμόζεται *το δίκαιο που αρμόζει στη σύμβαση από το σύνολο των ειδικών συνθηκών*". Με άλλα λόγια, άλλο flexible law και άλλο soft law, άσχετο αν κάποιοι προσπαθούν να ορίσουν το δεύτερο με τόσο ελαστικό (sic;)) τρόπο που να περιέχει και το πρώτο.

4. Ορθότατα ο Θέμης απορρίπτει αποδόσεις που περιέχουν και τον όρο "νομοθεσία", διότι δεν πρόκειται για νομοθεσία όπως την ορίζουμε τουλάχιστον εμείς οι φτωχοί της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης.

Τι είναι τελικά αυτό το ρημάδι το soft law; Μα φυσικά ακόμη μια καταραμένη ελαστική (εχμ) και συχνά πολυσυλλεκτική έννοια (σαν κάποια ελληνικά πολιτικά κόμματα):). Έχω την αίσθηση ότι *"ορισμό" της έννοιας αποτελούν τα διάφορα αμερικανικά Restatements *(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Restatements_of_the_Law) που εκδίδει το American Law Institute και αφορούν το ιδιωτικό διεθνές δίκαιο και τους διάφορους τομείς του αστικού δικαίου. *Έχουν ακριβώς τη μορφή διατάξεων νόμου, αλλά δεν έχουν δεσμευτική νομική ισχύ, λειτουργούν ως πρότυπα ή οδηγοί για τους δικαστές και τους πολιτειακούς νομοθέτες*. Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για "*μη δεσμευτικά πρότυπα δικαίου*". Γενικά, κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα το "μη δεσμευτικός" κι όχι το "μη αναγκαστικός" για να αποφευχθεί ο κίνδυνος σύγχυσης με το δίπολο "αναγκαστικός/ ενδοτικός" που είναι άλλο πράγμα. Οπότε; "*Στερούμενο δεσμευτικής ισχύος δίκαιο*" ή "*Δίκαιο χωρίς δεσμευτική ισχύ*".


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2011)

Η παρέμβαση του Ρογήρου (φανταστείτε να μην είχε δουλειά για πέντε!) διευκρινίζει πολύ ικανοποιητικά το θέμα. Η μόνη μικρή επιφύλαξή μου θα ήταν ότι μερικές φορές θα δίσταζα να χρησιμοποιήσω ακόμα και τη λέξη δίκαιο, όταν π.χ. κάποιοι στην ΕΕ θέλουν να επεκτείνουν την έννοια ώστε να συμπεριλαμβάνει τις Βίβλους (για χρώμα θα σας γελάσω) και τις ανακοινώσεις της Επιτροπής. Αλλά για μια τέτοια περίπτωση δεν είναι καθόλου προφανές τι θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Θα έλεγα να μπει στον τίτλο η απόδοση που προτείνει ο Ρογήρος.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 2, 2011)

Themis said:


> ... Η μόνη επιφύλαξη του Θέμη επί του θέματος θα ήταν ότι μερικές φορές θα δίσταζε να χρησιμοποιήσει ακόμα και τη λέξη δίκαιο, όταν π.χ. κάποιοι στην ΕΕ θέλουν να επεκτείνουν την έννοια ώστε να συμπεριλαμβάνει τις Βίβλους (για χρώμα θα σας γελάσω) και τις ανακοινώσεις της Επιτροπής.



Πολύ λογικά έχεις τις επιφυλάξεις σου, αλλά τι περισσότερο να πει κι ο Ρογήρος για τις έννοιες-λάστιχο; καμιά μαντινάδα, ίσως:);


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> καμιά μαντινάδα, ίσως:);


Θαυμάσια ιδέα. Δαεμάνε!
Έδιτ: Εγώ ευπρέπισα το σχόλιό μου με τα πολλά θήτα, αλλά ο Ρογήρος πρόλαβε να το απα(ο)θανατίσει και ούτως ή άλλως εκτέθηκα!


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 2, 2011)

Πανταχού παρών και τα πάντα πληρών ο Δαεμάνος!

ΥΓ: ούτε τα πρόσεξα, ούτε με πειράξανε τα θήτα τα πολλά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2011)

Για να καταλάβει και ο άσχετος (σε μουά), αναφερόμαστε σε δίκαιο που δεν είναι ακριβώς δίκαιο, π.χ. επειδή δεν ωρίμασε (με υπουργικές αποφάσεις, διατάγματα κλπ κλπ), άρα κάτι σαν _οιονεί δίκαιο_ (ή είναι αγκαζέ ο όρος);


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 2, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να καταλάβει και ο άσχετος (σε μουά), αναφερόμαστε σε δίκαιο που δεν είναι ακριβώς δίκαιο, π.χ. επειδή δεν ωρίμασε (με υπουργικές αποφάσεις, διατάγματα κλπ κλπ), άρα κάτι σαν _οιονεί δίκαιο_ (ή είναι αγκαζέ ο όρος);



Όχι. Αυτό που εννοείς (όπως εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι, με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό, που λέει και κάποια ψυχή) μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί ως ατελές δίκαιο (καλύτερα: *ατελείς διατάξεις δικαίου*). Εδώ, όμως, μιλάμε για κάτι που αποτελεί πρότυπο (ή, εκ των υστέρων ερμηνευτικό βοήθημα) χωρίς να δεσμεύει τα υποκείμενα δικαίου να το ακολουθήσουν. Εξαρχής, όμως, φτιάχτηκε με τον σκοπό αυτό: δεν πρόκειται για κάτι που φιλοδοξεί ωριμάζοντας να γίνει κλασσική διάταξη δικαίου, αλλά απλά δεν έχει έρθει ακόμη το πλήρωμα του χρόνου.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Πανταχού παρών και τα πάντα πληρών ο Δαεμάνος!
> 
> [...]


 
Δυστυχώς, αλλαχού παρών και άλλα πληρών' (επιμέλεια κάνω, αμαρτίες άλλων πληρώνω), Ρογήρε. 

Παβλοφικώς και φιλικώς ανταποκρινόμενος, θεωρών θεμιτόν το του Θέμη αίτημα:

Το δίκαιο το άτονο,
το μαλακό σαν είδα
το κούτελό μου χτύπησα,
παίζει η βλεφαρίδα.

Ηντά 'ναι, ωρέ, το δίκαιο; 
Μην είναι πικραλίδα
που άβραστη αν τηνε φας
σκληρή 'ναι σαν σανίδα,
κι άμα τη θες για φάγωμα
τη βάζεις στο τσικάλι,
τη βράζεις κι αυτή μαλακή
γίνεται αγάλι αγάλι;

Φυλάγου, σου το λέω γω
ο άσχετος με νόμους,
στο δίκαιο όντε μπλεχτείς
με όρους καινοτόμους,
όσο κι αν είσαι ενδοτικός
καλούν τσι λεξινόμους. 


Καλλιά 'σαι ιστοδρόμος, δαεμάνε.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2011)

@Δαεμάνο
Ο γεωλόγος λέει: ένα λεπτό τη λέξη για το ποίημα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

Ποια συμφωνείτε να βάλω στον τίτλο από τα παρακάτω;


ήπιο δίκαιο
μη δεσμευτικό δίκαιο
δίκαιο χωρίς δεσμευτική ισχύ
δικαιο χωρίς δεσμευτική ισχύ

Η τελευταία επιλογή έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι παντρεύει και το _άτονο δίκαιο_. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ποια συμφωνείτε να βάλω στον τίτλο από τα παρακάτω;
> 
> 
> ήπιο δίκαιο
> ...



Τα 2 και 3, παρακαλώ! 

Παραείμαι συντηρητικός για το 4 (του οποίου θαυμάζω την ευρηματικότητα), όσο για το 1...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η τελευταία επιλογή έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι παντρεύει και το _άτονο δίκαιο_. :)


Μετά απ' αυτό πάω να τσεκάρω το ηλεγατάκι μου, μήπως δεν άντεξε το ευφυολόγημα και κατέληξε.


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2011)

Συμφωνώ βέβαια με τον Ρογήρο και εκφράζω τον ενθουσιασμό μου για το άτονο αριστούργημα του Νίκελ και την αριστουργηματική μαντιναδική διεκτραγώδηση του σκληρομαλακού ζητήματος από τον Δαεμάνο.
Ζάζουλα, επέζησε μεν, αλλά μέτρησες πόσες ψυχές του απομένουν;


----------

